# Can someone tell me what this is?



## gwizzer (Dec 6, 2017)

Found this old tractor half buried in a shed im taking down. Engine is toast but frame is still there. Interested to know what era its from and if its worth more than scrap value. 
Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum gwizzer. That's quite the find. I was thinking it might be a Shaw, but the frame is not quite right. I would think there are some folks out there that would love to tackle a project like that. Might even look great just parked in a garden display!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum,Gwizzer!
It looks like a Speedex,from around the late 1940's- 1950s .


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jhngardner367 said:


> Welcome to the forum,Gwizzer!
> It looks like a Speedex,from around the late 1940's- 1950s .


Good call John, I found a 1948 M23 that sorta fits the bill. 
Has that sought after joy stick steering as well as the high clearance rear diff!


----------



## gwizzer (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks for welcome aboard and thank you for the info!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

http://www.speedextractorinformation.com/index.html

It can be quite valuable to a collector.


----------



## z445guy (Mar 10, 2017)

Can also be homemade , don't see much for body mounts on it . But anything is possible 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

early Gibson....1940's


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Gibsons used a full rear differential,and the drive shaft was on the left,as early as 1930's.
The Speedex used the high mount drive box,and the drive shaft was on the right.
Speedex was the first 4 wheeled awn tractor made.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

John, you are right again


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

willys55 said:


> John, you are right again


Dang,....Got lucky TWICE,in a month!
I better go buy a lottery ticket!!


----------

